# Eating raw cannabis for Fibromyalgia



## filogreen (Dec 5, 2019)

Hello friends!

This is my first post. First of all, let me thank you all for such a great community you created here. Living in a country where the doctors can't help with cannabis related questions, communities like this one are our best chance for learning.
My girlfriend have severe Fibromyalgia. After tons of hours of reading about the endocannabinoid system, cannabis in general and specially, after seeing that cannabis is what seems to work best for her, we decided to go that way all in. We are taking small steps into growing our own product so that we don't have to buy it. Soon (when I can harvest) we will try to make some edibles or cannabis infused coconut oil capsules to see if that way she can get a better sleep through the night.
Several days ago, we discovered that eating fresh raw cannabis is actually a thing and that it can be a whole therapy if one could eat around 600mg of THCA every day. The benefits seem to quick in in 4-8 weeks, and for us, it seems like a light at the end of the tunnel. First of all, THCA is not psychoactive. It won't fit into CB1 receptors, so the effects will not be cerebral, but that does not mean it will not interact with the body. THCA, CBDA and all the rest of canabinoids and terpenes will store in fat cells and regulate the body of someone with ECS deficiency. It sounds encouraging and gives us hope. I wish it would be true! For now, I would like to ask you, people with far more experience and knowledge in that matter what is your idea. Is that true? Could eating raw cannabis every day help regulate the ECS?
I'm trying to understand first if its worth a try because its something that for us is not easy to achieve. If we ever try it, I'm planning of planting one plant every week, for 12 weeks straight. After 12 weeks, I would have 12 plants, where the oldest one is about ready to be consumed, and maintaining that would provide us with one fresh plant for about every week. Easier said than done, but if we come to the conclusion that this is worth it, we will try.
I'm sorry for the long text. I'm just a desperate loving one in search of any kind of advice that could ease her pain. Please, if anyone could help us with something, we would be very thankful.
Thank you in advance.
Peace.


----------



## umbra (Dec 5, 2019)

Eating THCA will get you high, if you eat enough. Whether it changes chemical structure after eating I can not say, but I have eaten an ounce of hashish. Cops came to a party when I was in high school, I ate the ounce before they came thru the front door and I got very high. Out of body, astral project high ok.


----------



## Keef (Dec 5, 2019)

Filogreen --Welcome to MP --Fibromyalgia ?- We can fix that !-- I think U going about it all wrong with eating raw leaves -- It's the combination of CBD and THC that she needs -- It will get U high - It's a side effect of the medicine accept it and enjoy it !-- As for 12 plants -- U wrong there too !- U only need one plant but U can have more  but a continuous grow will need 2 grow areas -- I'm a cloner-- that means I find a girl and root cuttings and grow them out -- I run a 4 part bloom rotation -- What I'm setting up is a 16 plant 4 part bloom rotation -- I run mostly indicas and hybrids that will finish in 60 -- That 60 days only starts when I put them under 12/12 light !-- So 60 day finishers --- move something to bloom every 2 weeks and after 2 months U start getting a harvest every 2 weeks --


----------



## filogreen (Dec 5, 2019)

Thank you guys. From what I´ve read, THCA mutates into THC even with no heat. Just by time passing. So there is no THCA into hashish or kief or dry buds. Thats why people do get high when they think they had only THCA, which in most cases is not true. The only way to get THCA (if not from a fresh plant) is in tincture. Those tinctures are sold where consuming cannabis is legal, like Canada, but they also have a big downside - they pass out after about 30 days from the moment they where produced. So, for now, all my attempts of getting THCA has conducted me to the fresh raw plant.
As for the CBD to THC ratios, we are studying that. I have a high CBD strain plant to see how she reacts to that. Other than that Im growing autos, so its easier to have them all under the same roof, even if with different timings.


----------



## umbra (Dec 5, 2019)

Here in California it is available as a pure crystal and it is vaped. It is also available as a pill. Try weedmaps.com and search different places around the country


----------



## filogreen (Dec 5, 2019)

Thank you umbra. Unfortunately I live in a country where it is not legal in any form, so, no point in finding it somewhere in the US if I cant buy it. Also I knew about the crystal of THCA but I have some doubts about vaping it, as heat may mutate it into THC. Didnt knew about the pills, will have a look.


----------



## umbra (Dec 5, 2019)

it does change the chemical structure to THC. That's the point. With that said, the process is called decarboxylation. THCA converts to THC with heat. Yes time alone can alter the chemical structure, but most is converted THCA to CBN and not THC. It's really easy to test. If you smoke it and you got high, it was THCA before it was heated. As with the hashish I ate, since I had just smoked some and got high from it, it was THCA before I heated it.


----------



## Keef (Dec 5, 2019)

If U want to help her do this !--
Crumble some weed -- bake it for 45-60 minutes at 275 -- Pack it into empty gel caps after it cools  with a stick - Have her try them with some food with oil or just a spoon of coconut oil  -- I use #00 gel caps -- Takes about an hour to kick in -
Start with 2 caps of the 00 size and see how she handles it -

Regular daily doses will all but eliminate the fibro pain -- It'll won't be instant but will slowly fade with time -- Don't analyze just do it -- if it works keep using it - if not we got other ways -- We do our research but it comes down to testing on yourself --
A mix of decarbed high CBD weed and high THC weed in an edible on a regular basis and she'll get better - I take 3 doses a day for pain !-- After my head Injury I became a legal Morphine junkie for most of a decade - Not anymore !- I treat myself with cannacaps !


----------



## stepheneking (Dec 5, 2019)

Welcome to MP, and good luck to your pursuit of growing your own cannabis! Sounds like you need to get yourself a good perpetual grow to support the medicine consumption. There is a lot to learn from where you are now and where you want to be. 
The good news is you are deffinetly in the right place! Congratulations! Read, Read, keep a journal, be patient. Start small, then work your way up. You will gain some experiance and understainding of the plant physically in front of you instead of on web pages in words. You will build such a great bond with your girls and from that bond they will provide you exactly waht you seek! Promise!

We are all ears here, plenty of knowledge. Good Luck to you!


----------



## filogreen (Dec 6, 2019)

Thank you all guys! 


> If U want to help her do this !--
> Crumble some weed -- bake it for 45-60 minutes at 275 -- Pack it into empty gel caps after it cools with a stick - Have her try them with some food with oil or just a spoon of coconut oil -- I use #00 gel caps -- Takes about an hour to kick in -
> Start with 2 caps of the 00 size and see how she handles it -
> 
> ...


That way she would ingest THC not THCA, Im I wrong? The big difference for us is that THCA has much better antiinflamatory effects (Fibromyalgia is mainly an inflamatory problem) and that it is not psichoactive. 
Guys, I found those lab tests, that, instead of what I was thinking, are showing that the THCA is present in raw cured bud. I always thought that it degrades a lot into THC and then into CBN with time, light and room temperature. Now, those lab test are showing this is not the case, and only a very small amount will convert into THC. We dont know how long those buds were cured or other information, but that alone is enough to make me think about trying raw cured buds. What do you think?
Another question I have is: Do you think we can grind the herb very fine and put it into some gel capsules for intake, just the way it is, cured, without any fats? Will it get through the stomach acid barrier? I heard (at least for the THC) that in order for the cannabinoids to get to our blood through eating method, they must be covered in fat cells, otherwise they can be deteriorated by the stomach acid.
Thank you


----------



## Rosebud (Dec 6, 2019)

Cannabis cures fibromyalgia... it did mine.  Eat it, smoke it, whatever, just use it.


----------



## umbra (Dec 6, 2019)

filogreen said:


> Thank you all guys!
> 
> That way she would ingest THC not THCA, Im I wrong? The big difference for us is that THCA has much better antiinflamatory effects (Fibromyalgia is mainly an inflamatory problem) and that it is not psichoactive.
> Guys, I found those lab tests, that, instead of what I was thinking, are showing that the THCA is present in raw cured bud. I always thought that it degrades a lot into THC and then into CBN with time, light and room temperature. Now, those lab test are showing this is not the case, and only a very small amount will convert into THC. We dont know how long those buds were cured or other information, but that alone is enough to make me think about trying raw cured buds. What do you think?
> ...


Yes raw buds in caps with some coconut oil


----------



## Keef (Dec 6, 2019)

Some effective medicines have side effects -- The side effect of THC is it makes U high -- Small price to pay to get your life back -- A combination of THC and CBD will fix Fibro --
20 years as a surgical assistant -- I know a few things about medicine !-- I've also seen this work before !-


----------



## airspree (Dec 7, 2019)

If your goal is to ingest THCA & CBDA etc. raw, then there is no purpose in curing it first.  Fresh material is almost always better.
Cannabis is not water soluble.
You can put the raw cannabis into capsules.  Keep in refrigerator  and use as fresh as possible.  I would also suggest that you look into
making a tincture from your raw cannabis (thc or cbd) then administer under the tongue (sub lingual).  This
is the fastest way to get any herb into the blood stream.  Making a tincture is relatively simple.  If you decide
to make a tincture, you will be using a high proof alcohol and the taste is a little hard to handle for many
people, so you can add a little glycerin to make it taste a little sweeter.  A tincture with alcohol can last a few years.
(add the glycerin later)  Most of this info is available online too.
All of the info everyone has given you is really good and I would also encourage you to find a way to take the
thca & cbda as well as thc & cbd.  Best wishes in finding what works best for you.  Disclaimer - I have been studying
herbalism for many years, but I too am learning how to grow and process cannabis and you have a lot of very experienced people here to help with that!


----------



## 2RedEyes (Dec 7, 2019)

I tried some weed thru my juicer once, it was horrible but I suppose it still good for you...maybe add a bunch of other good tasting veggies in there as well...if you want whole plant goodness though I think a juicer is a good choice...


----------



## airspree (Dec 7, 2019)

Yes the taste can certainly make you sit up and take notice!  How much did you put in?  I have no clue as to whether a juicer is a good idea or not.  You loose almost all the fiber  and I can't imagine the cannabis resins flowing smoothly out the other end?  I like my tinctures because I know I get it all.
My hubs needs the oil concentrate for sub-lingual to fight cancer.  They are basically both the same except the oil has been relieved of the alcohol.  No matter what, none of them taste much like chocolate do they?  LOL


----------



## mean4green (Jan 7, 2021)

2RedEyes said:


> I tried some weed thru my juicer once, it was horrible but I suppose it still good for you...maybe add a bunch of other good tasting veggies in there as well...if you want whole plant goodness though I think a juicer is a good choice...



I juice carrots
while
smokin a J


----------



## Cannapoop (May 3, 2021)

Cannabis not only gets you high but also provide relief against various ailments.There are 421 different chemical compounds in the cannabis plant and out of them over 100 are unique plant molecules known as cannabinoids.Fiber is broken down by the bacteria which reside in the intestines. Research shows that maintaining proper microflora aids in good immunity and mental health.


----------



## Dan789 (May 3, 2021)

Decarb the MJ and make capsules, much more effective, adjust sizing (cut capsules in half) for less affect, keep the capsules in the refrigerator You can also make a coconut infused capsule, which is easier to take, especially if your cutting the size.


----------



## WeedHopper (May 3, 2021)

I decab and put it on a spoon with coconut oil and eat it. Gets me plenty high.


----------

